# Has anyone hunted La Mesa ranch?



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

I was wondering if any you have experience hunting the La Mesa ranch in Webb County. I have the opportunity to possibly join one of the pastures. Would like to see some of your photos or hear any your experiences (good or bad). Thanks.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend of mine hunted the la mesa ranch a couple of years back. The management bucks off of there were bruisers! Huge south texas bucks. Lots of feral hogs were busted. I remember thinking It must have been heaven to hunt there!


----------



## ENGULFED (Aug 15, 2005)

I hunt across the fence from La Mesa. Nice deer but not the "bruizers" you speak of. The avg. deer is 140 ish. the best buck taken on our ranch in the last 5 yrs. scored around 150. Lots of 130 class deer. I think that the deer we see in magazines and on the internet has tainted our view on what we think a "bruizer" really looks like in the low fence world. I think that La Mesa is a good ranch to hunt but may not be worth the price they are getting per gun. ( i think around $7,500.00 )


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

I grew up hunting that area. Hunted the Old galvan back in the 70's and again in the 90's. That is a GREAT area. Just let 'em get to 5 1/2 years old. Potential is really there!
I would really like to talk to you about the place. 
[email protected]


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

ENGULFED said:


> I hunt across the fence from La Mesa. Nice deer but not the "bruizers" you speak of. The avg. deer is 140 ish. the best buck taken on our ranch in the last 5 yrs. scored around 150. Lots of 130 class deer. I think that the deer we see in magazines and on the internet has tainted our view on what we think a "bruizer" really looks like in the low fence world. I think that La Mesa is a good ranch to hunt but may not be worth the price they are getting per gun. ( i think around $7,500.00 )


Not sure what side your hunting since La Mesa is so big but there are a lot better deer than 140 on the ranch AND there is only one pasture that i know of that costs around 6g's or so per person, we are not paying near that much. 
You let the deer get 5.5+, have a good manangement practice and you will see the big boys.


----------



## ENGULFED (Aug 15, 2005)

How much are you paying? I may be interested, especially if the deer are as you describe. We pay $5,200.00 per gun and I think we are over priced.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------

